# Edwin "Bud" Skalla



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A farmer from the Hawkeye state........Good Day!

Regards, Mike

http://altoonaherald.desmoinesregister.com/article/20140209/NEWS03/302090047/Munson-Farmer-leaves-10-million-lots-questions-behind-western-Iowa


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting story. Funny in some ways, but sad in other ways.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its amazing how many guys around are just like him. I have my suspicions about a few local guys. Miserable as sin and never married. Maybe they never had the headaches us married men do lol. Still cant imagine never being married.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think there probably are a lot of guys like this man around the countries. USA/Canada. I'm sure most of his neighbors knew how much land he owned. I have a neighbor that is like this also. He owns lots of high valued land and mineral rights, but doesn't show it except once in a while will buy a brand new piece of machinery.


----------

